# networking stops during boot! (Fixed)

## ascompltd

I have placed a previous message on this but have not managed to get it solved as of yet so I have decided to repost in the hope  :Crying or Very sad:  that someone can help me solve this problem.

My system has been built since beginning of 2005 and have managed to keep it uptodate without a problem till now,  last weekend did an upgrade at world level and since then my networking fails during the boot process not sure why.....

During standard boot process the message scrolls through saying that eth0 has been assigned an IP address as expected via dhcp but it fails to set time via ntp-client and this is first and only error on the boot process.

Nows the strange part if a issue the following command it says that eth0 has already been started

```
jaguar ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

 * WARNING:  "net.eth0" has already been started.

jaguar ~ # ifconfig

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:60 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:60 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:3000 (2.9 Kb)  TX bytes:3000 (2.9 Kb)

```

looking at both demesg and /var/log/messages I can see no error for eth0 eth1 is not in use at all so reports as expected 

```
bocutta@jaguar ~ $ dmesg |grep eth

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.35.

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01043:80a7 bound to 0000:00:04.0

eth1: Yukon Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter

eth1: network connection down

jaguar ~ # tail -n 250 /var/log/messages |grep eth

Mar  9 09:25:07 jaguar forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.35.

Mar  9 09:25:07 jaguar eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01043:80a7 bound to 0000:00:04.0

Mar  9 09:25:07 jaguar eth1: Yukon Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter

Mar  9 09:25:08 jaguar rc-scripts: Configuration not set for eth1 - assuming dhcp

Mar  9 09:26:08 jaguar eth1: network connection down

```

Issueing the following command works and all starts fine

```

jaguar ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

 * Unmounting network filesystems ...                                     [ ok ] * Stopping sshd ...                                                      [ ok ] * Stopping eth0

 *   Bringing down eth0

 *     Shutting down eth0 ...                                             [ ok ] * Starting eth0

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...                                               [ ok ] *       eth0 received address 192.168.1.67

 * Mounting network filesystems ...                                       [ ok ] * Starting sshd ...                                                      [ ok ]

jaguar ~ # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:2F:BF:4D:0C

          inet addr:192.168.1.67  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:3 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:1240 (1.2 Kb)  TX bytes:1414 (1.3 Kb)

          Interrupt:5

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:60 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:60 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:3000 (2.9 Kb)  TX bytes:3000 (2.9 Kb)

```

Can anybody assist me in trying to track this fault down I am sure its my finger trouble during an etc-update but have not been able to trace as of yet my self.

Just to confirm i have already checked that the sym links are in place in  /etc/init.d/

Many Thanks in advance for any help/assistance you guys can provide  :Wink: Last edited by ascompltd on Thu Mar 09, 2006 2:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## UberLord

dmesg | grep dhcpcd

----------

## ascompltd

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> dmesg | grep dhcpcd

 

If I issue the command as suggested I get nothing at all back, I don't think I should as I'm not running the dhcpd deamon

----------

## UberLord

Try grepping /var/log/messages too

----------

## ascompltd

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Try grepping /var/log/messages too

 

Yeah tried that to with no output, should I expect any?  :Confused: 

----------

## UberLord

If you restart eth0 again you should see

dhcpcd[11111]: terminating on signal 15

in /var/log/messages or where you have local0 logged.

----------

## ascompltd

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> If you restart eth0 again you should see
> 
> dhcpcd[11111]: terminating on signal 15
> 
> in /var/log/messages or where you have local0 logged.

 

Still nothing in /var/log/messages

My dhcpd source is my broadband router not the gentoo box so why would dhcpd log anything

----------

## UberLord

dhcpcd_eth0="-d"

Try that as it instruct dhcpcd to log for everything it does instead of exiting.

----------

## ascompltd

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> dhcpcd_eth0="-d"
> 
> Try that as it instruct dhcpcd to log for everything it does instead of exiting.

 

Sorry UberLord typo on my part 

```

Mar  9 07:30:05 jaguar dhcpcd[12217]: terminating on signal 11

Mar  9 07:30:08 jaguar dhcpcd[9469]: timed out waiting for a valid DHCP server response

Mar  9 09:25:15 jaguar dhcpcd[10658]: terminating on signal 11

Mar  9 09:26:08 jaguar dhcpcd[9525]: timed out waiting for a valid DHCP server response

Mar  9 10:57:50 jaguar dhcpcd[12422]: terminating on signal 15

Mar  9 11:16:05 jaguar dhcpcd[9648]: timed out waiting for a valid DHCP server response

Mar  9 11:23:28 jaguar dhcpcd[8945]: timed out waiting for a valid DHCP server response

Mar  9 11:56:50 jaguar dhcpcd[12084]: terminating on signal 15

Mar  9 11:58:53 jaguar dhcpcd[13267]: terminating on signal 15

```

is output for dhcpcd this am

----------

## UberLord

Excellent! Well, actually it's not obviously, but there is hope .....

Could you test the patch on the below bug please?

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=124543

I cannot replicate it and no-one can tell me if it works or not   :Confused: 

----------

## ascompltd

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Excellent! Well, actually it's not obviously, but there is hope .....
> 
> Could you test the patch on the below bug please?
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=124543
> ...

 

UberLord

Thanks for your help with this matter.  Can you please walk me through application of the patch (feeling decidedly dim today)

----------

## UberLord

Save the patch on the bug as /tmp/dhcpcd.patch

cd /usr/portage/net-misc/dhcpcd

edit the 2.0.2 ebuild

in the src_unpack() function put this after cd "${S}"

epatch /tmp/dhcpcd.patch

Then emerge dhcpcd again, and it's patched.

Now restart the interface to load the new dhcpcd

----------

## ascompltd

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Save the patch on the bug as /tmp/dhcpcd.patch
> 
> cd /usr/portage/net-misc/dhcpcd
> 
> edit the 2.0.2 ebuild
> ...

 

Thanks uberloard

Having edited the ebuild I get a digest verification failed

```
jaguar dhcpcd # emerge  dhcpcd

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-misc/dhcpcd-2.0.2 to /

!!! Digest verification Failed:

!!!    /usr/portage/net-misc/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-2.0.2.ebuild

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

>>> Please ensure you have sync'd properly. Please try 'emerge sync' and

>>> optionally examine the file(s) for corruption. A sync will fix most cases.

```

----------

## UberLord

cd /usr/portage/net-misc/dhcpcd

ebuild *2.0.2* digest

That should fix it

----------

## ascompltd

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> cd /usr/portage/net-misc/dhcpcd
> 
> ebuild *2.0.2* digest
> 
> That should fix it

 

Many Thanks UberLord for your patience and help have just rebooted and dhcpcd is now back working again  :Laughing: 

----------

## UberLord

That is good  :Smile: 

----------

